# الكتاب الأبيض (التحول الى مستقبل الطاقة المتجددة) - وصلة مباشرة تعمل.



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (16 مارس 2010)

[

[
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/energy/documents/ISES-WP-600-Arabic2.pdf


----------



## str (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 مارس 2010)

مساهمة مميزة 
مهندس محمود عبدالغفار

كتاب جيد .. وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (17 مارس 2010)

str قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي
> الله يعطيك العافية



العفو اخى 
شكرا على مرورك وعلى الدعوة الحلوة​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (17 مارس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مساهمة مميزة
> مهندس محمود عبدالغفار
> 
> كتاب جيد .. وفقك الله وبارك فيك.



شكرا على ردك د.محمد
وبارك الله فيك ايضا.​


----------



## محمد اسحاق (20 مارس 2010)

كتاب ممتاز اشكرك


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (25 مارس 2010)

محمد اسحاق قال:


> كتاب ممتاز اشكرك



العفو يا باشمهندس
​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (2 أبريل 2010)

up up up


----------



## alimmm (2 أبريل 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 أبريل 2010)

alimmm قال:


> جيد جدا



شكرا لردك​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (11 نوفمبر 2010)

up up up


----------



## اب جقادو (7 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (16 يناير 2011)

العفو


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## أم رقية (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

